# Cub Cadet keeps running low on hydrostat oil...



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

My right hand Hydro Gear charge pump '0' ring is leaking. I should have replaced both sides when I did the left pump a few years ago but I didn't (false economy I guess).

Not a bad job, 2 hex bolts and a new '0' ring and then go through the involved process of refilling the unit. I'll be changing the spin on filter as well.


----------

